
Fascinating History of Today's Google Doodle: Biochemist Har Gobind Khorana - indescions_2018
http://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674(11)01509-1
======
mtmail
"Please don't do things to make titles stand out, like [...] or adding a
parenthetical remark saying how great an article is. It's implicit in
submitting something that you think it's important."
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

